# I have a chance to get this pup



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

He looks purebred to me, I'm not a GSD expert and would like to get my Bella a nice boy GSD playmate.

Do you guys/gals think this stud is a purebred GSD?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think he is PB


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't think so eigther. Looks like a GSD/Collie mix becasue of the ears and the white fur.


A real cutie, though!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

nope, but still adorable.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Shows just how much I know









Thanks for the quick reply's.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Does it matter if the dog is pb? He's a very cute pup!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely has some gsd in there, but i think it's the muzzle and white paws that give it away that he's not pure. I'd like to see what this guys going to look like when he's older though... very good looking boy.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Definitely not a purebred, but really cute nonetheless. It's definitely the muzzle and white socks that give it away.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Doesn't look like a purebred German Shepherd, but a real cutie for sure!









Are you still going to get him even though he is not pure?


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

If he was free, sure, but I don't think I want to pay 250 for a puppy that's not purebred.

And now that I look at the white feet a little closer, I can tell its not a GSD, thanks!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: nfrederickIf he was free, sure, but I don't think I want to pay 250 for a puppy that's not purebred.
> 
> And now that I look at the white feet a little closer, I can tell its not a GSD, thanks!


I see where you're coming from. Is the breeder claiming it's a purebred?

I wish you luck on your quest to find a purebred GSD!!


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

He's at a local rescue facility. ( I figured rescuing would be a little cheaper but I guess I was wrong )

The mom is a purebred GSD but they never saw the father so I figured I would ask here.

I need to find my Bella a male GSD playmate!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: nfrederickHe's at a local rescue facility. ( I figured rescuing would be a little cheaper but I guess I was wrong )
> 
> The mom is a purebred GSD but they never saw the father so I figured I would ask here.
> 
> I need to find my Bella a male GSD playmate!!


Rescuing is a LOT cheaper! You can expect to pay at least $1000 for a german shepherd puppy from a responsible breeder. 

I've rescued several pb gsds and several mixed gsds. They all cost about the same in adoption fees but the purebreds came with more health problems so they cost more in the long run!









My current dog, Rafi, is a gsd x belgian malinois. I adopted him a little over a year ago. I couldn't ask for a better dog!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow the purebreds came with more health problems so they cost more in the long run!



This is not the norm. Maybe from byb's, but certainly NOT from reputable breeders. Reducing the risk is WHY people buy from breeders.

$250 for a purebred? from a byb yes, usually no health testing done, nothing, just papers if you're lucky. Reputable breeders are typically 800 and up depending on what lines you're looking for, some as high as 3500 for a puppy!


There are some very nice dogs in rescue.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Rescuing is a LOT LOT LOT cheaper! Unless you are going to a puppy mill or backyard breeder. I got a mutt from rescue for $120 and even though he is not pure, he gets more compliments than my two pure GSDs, lol.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

My Bella was 750


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get that pup in a second, adorable! Onyx's breeder had a pure-bred pup that had white feet, mom is b&t dad dk sable. The pup pictured doesn't look all GSD to me, muzzle is not GSD, but adorable and would make a great companion for Bella, I'm sure!
Rescues usually do the vetting, so the $250 would cover medical, neuter,micro-chipping as well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow the purebreds came with more health problems so they cost more in the long run!
> ...



I don't want to hijack this thread but my point was that mixes tend to have fewer health problems than pbs. 

Our beloved breed has many, many health problems. Lots of dogs coming from reputable breeders have serious and expensive health problems--just look at the health section of this board! 

And the rescue adoption costs also cover vetting so it's a deal!


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

He is a good looking pup regardless of being pure or not, I just cant decide!!!

I'm just worried of them 2 getting along, I tried a rott/shepherd mix female and Bella did not enjoy her company, they got in several fights so finally I just had to put the puppy in a decent home. Since last night the puppy left, Bella is back to her normal self.

Bella is 8 months old and I would LOVE to get her a male dog so maybe she wont think she has to be the only dominant female.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes and dogs mixed with 2 breeds could possibly get the issues from both breeds. dogs, like people, can get anything.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

You should definitely do a dog meet before you make any decisions. Has Bella been around many dogs in her lifetime?


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Me and Bells were going to take a trip to the rescue and see how they got along later on.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan; you don't want to have to rehome again if Bella doesnt get along with the puppy. That's not fair to the cute little guy.

It's definitely an adorable puppy and $250 is not uncommon for a puppy out of a rescue.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It might be she just doesn't like other dogs period.At 8 months she could be going through a fear period and no dog will be to her liking.How is she out in public with dogs?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> ...


Have there been any conclusive studies?

Of course the health board is full of problems, but like Chris mentioned in another thread, no one needs to make a new thread to announce their dog is healthy. I don't personally know any purebred GSDs with serious health problems (ie, something that is recurring and/or genetic). The breed definitely has some health problems but I would not draw any conclusions based on the health section here without asking how many people have perfectly healthy, long-lived GSDs.

Just my $.02


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He's cute, but he looks like he's mixed with a Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it is GSD/Collie like someone said before. 

I don't know but that is the most unique puppy face I have ever seen...I cannot stop looking at him....he is SOOOO cute. 

Is is a boy...I think that is what it said. He should be name Oscar. 

LOVE that face!! If I had him I would never stop smiling!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just looked again....STOP it...he's SOOOO cute!!!!









Oklahoma is not that far.....good thing I have my hands full already!!


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

She is good with other dogs, I have taken her to the dog park several times and she loves it, and it wears her out nice and good









Maybe being out in public and having a dog in our house is different.

But I think I am going to go there just to see how they get along.

And now that I think about it, they do have to do all the vet stuff there so I guess in all reality it kinda is a good deal.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow*Lots of dogs coming from reputable breeders have serious and expensive health problems--just look at the health section of this board! *
> ...


i believe that the point Ruth was making with this particular quote is that buying a dog from a reputable breeder does not make you exempt to many serious and expensive health problems. sure one of the hopes when going the breeder route is to get a healthy and long lived pup... but by going to the health section - you will see that many of those dogs are indeed from good breeders.

the way i look at it... purchasing a dog from a breeder _can be_ just as risky as purchasing a dog from a byb or a rescue... but at least you're supporting someone with a breeding program thats trying to make a difference within our breed. or in the case of a rescue, trying to fix the problem that all the BYBs and puppy mills create. but healthwise - its pretty much always a gamble.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

He doesn't look purebred, but looks smart, sweet and cute. 250.00 is not a bad price to pay a rescue for a young puppy. It goes towards a good cause. If you have met him and he has a nice temperament, consider grabbing him!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Fodder I agree with you but not with the statement that mixes are healthier than purebreds. I would have to see some evidence of that, not just anecdotal evidence or pot-shots against line breeding.

I have nothing against rescues and have 4 rescue pets myself so I think the $250 is a fair price for a rescue pup for the OP.

It's a gamble either way. Knowing the health of the parents, lines, siblings, and other progeny increases the odds in your favor. The problem is not that the dogs are pure, but that too many breeders are breeding dogs with serious health problems. Breeders that are supposedly respected and in high positions in breed organizations. Makes everyone look bad.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Well good luck nfrederick! Most trainers would suggest that you have the dogs meet out of the home, and some might suggest you have them enter together after meeting on neutral ground.

You'll have to let us know how it goes


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

I will


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Darling pup - do keep us updated!!!


The purebred vs mixed could be a very interesting conversation so I'm going to post it as a seperate thread in the general section








http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1079361&page=0#Post1079361


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

It could be that Bella doesn't get along with other females - my Gracie (purebred) doesn't. She will tolerate them but no way would I allow another to live in my house. I would consider a male BUT they'd have to meet and be sure they get along first.

I'm staying out of the health discussion - it could go either way purebred or mix - and I'm keeping my mouth shut


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well just seeing how it went....Very cute puppy.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Agree with the others that say GSD/Collie mix - I had a foster here who looked a lot like I bet this little guy will when he grows up. Also, as others have said - $250 is reasonable (and actually a great deal) when it includes vetted. Totally different thing than $250 for a puppy out of the newspaper which is almost certainly a BYB and probably doesn't include anything.

This is Maia at the shelter









And this is her in her forever home









It's hard to see in the pic but she even has the same white feet. Very cool dog - smart, athletic, and hilarious.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I had got there to find out the dog had already been rescued


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Too bad








Keep on searching, you will find your new friend..


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Aww. It's okay, when the time is right, you will find your puppy. 

When I went to pick up a puppy I wanted, I missed him by an hour. I was devastated. However, now I have a great little pup that I bought 3 months later.


----------

